

Ask HN: I need data, lots of data - latitude

I have a little pet project of mine that deals with technical matters of web fonts, and I am currently in need of a large sample set to understand what types of font anti-aliasing are used by which platform/browser combinations. Detailed description is here -<p>http://swapped.cc/font-smoothing<p>The page includes small JavaScript that detects the font anti-aliasing type and posts the result back to my site. So far I have gathered about 6000 samples, but these came from my own traffic.<p>--<p>I am in need of a diversity, so please click that link and let my script test your rasterizer :)<p>--<p>For an extra karma bonus, if you are up to helping quirky, but otherwise wonderful people of typographic community, do consider embedding a test script in your own sites. Just for a short run, a week or two.<p>Thanks a bunch.
======
latitude
Clickable - <http://swapped.cc/font-smoothing>

